# Schriftzug mit Langzeitbelichtung



## cyberium (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe dieses Bild im Netz gesehen und wollte auch mal einen Schriftzug mit einer Wunderkerze fotografieren.Es wird offensichtlich länger belichtet,weiß allerdings nicht wie lang, bzw. ob es mit meiner Kamera (Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FX7) überhaupt geht.
Die Kamera hat auch Programme wie z.B. Feuerwerk, aber bei dieser Funktion ist auf dem Bild lediglich ein Halbkreis zu sehn. Wahrscheinlich ist die Blende oder Linse? zu kurz offen. Ich kenn mich in Sachen fotografie leider nicht aus. Es wäre schön wenn jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte. 

Gruß
CYBERIUM


----------



## Leola13 (3. Mai 2005)

Hai,

das ist sicher eine Langzeitbelichtung mit Blitz. Bei manchen Kameras per Programm einstellbar, evtl. (wenn vorhanden) am externen Blitz die Belichtungszeit einstellen.

Bei manchen Kameras gibt es Programme zu blitzen auf den 2. Vorhang, bzw. genau auf diese Art Bild abgestimmte Programme in Verbindung mit dem entsprechendem Blitz.

Die Belichtungszeit kannst du relativ genau bestimmen : Einfach mit der Hand die entsprechenden Bewegungen ausführen und die Zeit messen. 
Diese Zeit an der Kamera einstellen und dann (je nach dem) den Blitz auf 1/4 Leistung einstellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tittli (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Leola hat dir das ganze ja schon ziemlich genau erklärt. 
Vielleicht noch als Zusatz: Ich persönlich würde so fotografieren, dass du nicht zu sehen bist, d.h. also ohne Blitz. Dann ist nur der Schriftzug zu sehen.

selber gemachtes Beispiel: http://www.digicamtalk.de/data/media/72/img_4631.jpg
gruss


----------



## cyberium (4. Mai 2005)

Hallö!

Also an meiner "alten" analogen Kamera ist ein sog. BULB-MODUS, d.h. ich muss dann solange den Auslöser gedrückt wie lange die Linse geöffnet bleiben soll, also wie lang belichtet werden soll. Jetzt muss ich den Film halt zum entwickeln geben, dann werd ich das Ergebnis sehn. Ich würde dies alles aber gerne mit meiner digitalen Kamera (LUMIX DMC-F7) machen, weiß aber nicht wie, bzw. finde die sog. B.-Belichtung nicht. Kennt einer dieses Modell oder hat Erfahrung wie man damit langzeitbelichtet?  

Übrigens: Danke für die Tipps!

Gruß
CYBERIUM


----------

